# University can be a lonely place...



## amie (Nov 17, 2005)

...especially when you have SA.

My SA got worse since I started uni since I was expected to join in all of the social activities and I just plain didn't want to. It just reinforced all of the bad feelings I get when I'm in those situations. I also hate being exposed to all of these confident, outgoing, charismatic 20-year-olds who I know I'll never be.

I don't have many friends at university, I tend to emotionally detach myself from people here. But at the same time I feel so lonely sometimes. Luckily I live with my boyfriend or I'd probably go crazy!

Well the reason I'm posting here is that I'm into having penpals, and I'm looking for one who has social anxiety so that I have someone to talk to about this. Obviously, we'd chat about other stuff too. If you want to write to me please email me!

[email protected]

Amie x


----------



## black_mamba (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in the same situation as you, feel very lonely at uni and wish I could connect with someone. Goddamn over-confident kids!


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I can majorly relate. The first year and a half of university I didn't talk unless spoke to first, which maybe was twice a week. Haha if it wasn't for my smoking, and people constantly asking to bum a smoke, I probably would have had no human contact at all. I basically went to my classes early (afraid to walk in late and have all eyes on me, and afraid to not be able to find a seat) and leave last (so no one would walk behind me as I was exiting). Then inbetween classes I would sit in a cubicle in the library. There I would sleep, eat, do homework.....and I would always go to the same one, it became my second home basically. (to see this great cubicle, visit Member Photo Albums, where I have posted a picture of it haha). I couldn't even go to the cafeteria....actually I didn't even know where any of them were. 

Yes, university can be very tough. I am now in my third year, and things have become better through a variety of changes that have occurred in my life. Hopefully things will look up for you. 

Penpals are cool. Message me if you like. :cig , need a smoke?


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

I know exactly how you feel. I was just thinking this morning about how i've been in college for a semester and havent really met anybody. Its really depressing, and i'd feel alittle bit better if i had good grades just as something to show for all the seclusion. but that isnt the case.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

College is the pits. Especially when I lived in the campus-owned apartments (they don't have dorms) for the first two months I was in college... It was a nightmare. Never in my life had I felt so absolutely depressed. My self-esteem was like, below zero. It was just awful. Maybe if I'd had a regular dorm... Meh.

College (at least, my college) is very clique-ish. It's not much different from high school, in that respect. I go to a very small school (not good for someone with SA), and there's a lot of Greek Life stuff, and I refuse to join, and so I'm left out, right then and there.

Don't get me started on all the clubs I'm too afraid to join...

xoxo
Maggi


----------

